# One cat gets shaved, other cat doesnt recognize



## aloha808girl (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 2 cats, one 6 yrs and one 5yrs. they have grown up together and are pals. I have started to get one cat, a domestic longhair shaved about 2x a year to cut down on the fur and hairballs. When he comes back with his new "look" the other cat proceeds to hiss, growl, and chase him. This usually subside in about 3 weeks. Ive tried all sort of "cat introductions" and none seem to work. The shaved cat has urinated all over the couch today (his first time urinating somewhere other than the litterbox). Im assuming that he is stressed/scared, but I need some help. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## magoo (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi

Thats really strange...you would think that they would recognize him by smell and ignore the hair cut.
Maybe they think something is wrong with him??


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

My parents used to do this to our cats and they would always fight after too... I'm not sure why...


----------



## nes (Feb 12, 2009)

Or you can knit (or buy at dollar store) a little kitty sweater - put it on one cat for a bit to get the scent, then stick it on the other cat . 

Or you could make something out of all the old kitty hair if you're feeling really creative :wink 

GL!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cats recognize each other by scent more than by any other sense. Heidi has good suggestions to restore your cat's "family scent". :wink:


----------

